# I thought it would catch fish...DIY modification that caught no fish



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

First off a tip of the hat to all the great talented lure makers on OGF that show their talents here regularly. Then their is the other group of which I'm one of that knows what looks good but for varied reasons our minds eye vision does not come out to our work. Lol
I will guess some others here have DIYed aka modified a soft plastic or hard bait knowing for certain it would catch more fish. Then maybe unfortunately your best work caught nothing or less than the original bait. Having been there and done that I'm posting pictures of some of my flops. Nothing amazing just an opportunity for others to share your work. For fun and laughs.
If the story is true WD 40's name came from the 40ith try at formula for the useful spray. I might hit the next best thing yet in that case.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have thought about doing just this to some bass soft plastics! I am gonna try, hope to get bites...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I make up a bait similar to OPs bottom bait in picture. For body I use the front section of plastic worm, from
ring to tip. Using razor blade, cut in half long ways, this makes a thin body. Then with needle pull 4 strands of
Silicone or live rubber through body. I use this on 1/16oz Wobble Jig, #2 hook. I use any dark natural color
Worm for body. This is my #1 bait for creek small mouth in SE Ohio. These baits are delicate, they don't hold
up for many bites, especially if you get into areas with a lot of bluegill & rockbass. I always have 3 or 4 dozen
made up. These baits are a mock Hellgremite, I think!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

One of several of my brain fart creations that are no more or less effective than anything would be that's shiny with a spinner blade attached to it.  Only one is shown fully rigged. These were made with 3/8" copper tubing. The first prototype looked very promising if only for a vertical presentation. It had a rocking action on the lift and an interesting swoop on the fall with the added flash of the blade. Retrieving them on a cast doesn't produce much if any action. They swim poker straight like a dart. In limited use they didn't thrill me so I never really went back to them.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

All Eyes said:


> One of several of my brain fart creations that are no more or less effective than anything would be that's shiny with a spinner blade attached to it.  Only one is shown fully rigged. These were made with 3/8" copper tubing. The first prototype looked very promising if only for a vertical presentation. It had a rocking action on the lift and an interesting swoop on the fall with the added flash of the blade. Retrieving them on a cast doesn't produce much if any action. They swim poker straight like a dart. In limited use they didn't thrill me so I never really went back to them.
> View attachment 202783


Did you add a rattle inside of the copper tubing? I bet some of those would catch fishermen...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Misdirection said:


> Did you add a rattle inside of the copper tubing? I bet some of those would catch fishermen...


Yes I did add rattles, and they probably would catch fishermen.  Unfortunately, that's all a lot of baits do. I focus my time on the ones that work. Tried using some Chinese plastic crankbait bodies once that shouldn't even be legal to sell. They looked the part and that was the extent of it. That company is probably still pumping that garbage out the door every day.
SET THE HOOK!- MAN ON!!!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Eyes,I like it, going to try some out of thin brass tubing. I have some Flatfish looking Canadian Wigglers that
are suppose to be made of tubing expanded to shape with air.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> Eyes,I like it, going to try some out of thin brass tubing. I have some Flatfish looking Canadian Wigglers that
> are suppose to be made of tubing expanded to shape with air.


Thanks. I have played around with metal tubing a lot and made some creations that have worked great, and others not so much. It's perfect for making jigging spoons. Here are a couple of rattle baits and some wide heavier spoons that I never really spent much time fishing with.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm thinking those would be killer baits this time of year. Fished vertical in and around power plant discharges
in the river. Good looking work,are they sealed with solder?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> I'm thinking those would be killer baits this time of year. Fished vertical in and around power plant discharges
> in the river. Good looking work,are they sealed with solder?


Thanks, and yes. Solder and/or epoxy. Here is a little rattle spoon made out of tubing that works fantastic for vertical jigging. Basically, a homemade Buckshot Rattle Spoon but louder. These have both lead and stainless bearings so they are a nice weight for their small size. My friend Shawn really beat the eyes up on these through the ice on Erie. His dad made a mold for the rattle chamber in his machine shop and it was just a matter of pressing the tubes into it. I made a similar mold out of a block of hard nylon that I got from work.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have had similar troubles with metal lures. Even with aluminum it seems like the weight of the lure will overcome any attempts to make it "wiggle " with lip formed into the lure. I have a bucket full of good looking
Failures.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> I have had similar troubles with metal lures. Even with aluminum it seems like the weight of the lure will overcome any attempts to make it "wiggle " with lip formed into the lure. I have a bucket full of good looking
> Failures.


Exactly. When they aren't fighting to stay buoyant, the lip does very little. I also have a nice collection of those that I call my Kardashian baits. They look fantastic, but are basically worthless.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some eyes caught on rattle spoons made out of brass tubing.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I had some success with lures made of 3 layers of plexiglass. The middle layer skeletonized by 75%. Leaving 
hollow chamber for floatation & rattles. Thin Alumilum lip attached through solid portion in front. Wiggled some
on retrieve, but did a nice erratic motion when jigged.


----------

